# next reptile



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

so what is going to be the next reptile that you are going to purchase?

when i thought about this myself it was alot harder to figure out than i thought :lol: there was alot of if buts and maybes but no definates....so what would yours be??


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

not a reptile but Im picking up some hermit crabs thursday then maybe a millipede followed by either a couple of spiders or scorpians. The next reptile wont be until next year and its will probably be a BT skink


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Getting the mrs 4 ecuadorian hermit crabs for xmas but got more kings for myself as always.. and after those more kings :lol: :lol: But next year Ill hopefully be getting a yemen chameleon and a carpet python.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

im on the hunt for a hatchling trans-pecos at the moment, my next two are already decided


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I'm on the lookout for a breeding pair of Crested Geckos but i think my next purchase is going to be a sub-adult female Crestie.


After that its hard to say... i have so many maybes and wants. I think at the moment i can narrow it down to Flying Geckos as i dont have the space for many of my other wants such as Frilled dragon, mountain horned dragon, Beardie, Water dragon, Saw back map turtles.... the list goes on!!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I dont know wat my next reptile is Fixx wont tell me...........but I am collecting him/her/them on saturday so looking forward to that.

EDIT:

Also collecting another pair of sunbeam snakes very very soon  hopefully saturday as well


Oh yeah and also a male rosy boa as well on saturday as long as we get the ok for collection


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Fiji Iguanas 

In an ideal world.

More realistically I need to find a male prehensile-tailed skink for my two females!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I want a pair of surinames and true hoggies!


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Not purchasing but rehoming a yellow anaconda if all goes well, and buying an albino male Radiated Ratsnake beginning of next year some time. :lol:

Then thats all I have the space for...argh...lol :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i guess mine will be a corn :lol:


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

lol Nige I reckon anyone that knows you knows it will be a corn, unless you weaken to a retic haha.
Mine is going to be a pair of Honduran dwarf boas, then I will have all the snakes I want/need at this time.
That will soon change im sure.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

No idea... I have a definate next mammal, but not rep.
I might end up saving for something like an indigo or cribo - nice big colubrid


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Ooooh dont get me started on mammals! I so want some Sugar Gliders!

And I have absolutely fallen head over heels for the Marmosets at college...They are THE most gorgeous little mammal! I was feeding them a bunch of crickets today and they take them from your hands in their teeny tiny little handies...So friendly and cute and awwww!! Luckily I have exotics again next week so can play again then! :lol: :lol: :lol: I also want a skunk :lol:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a skunk provisionally reserved for next year  Paul wanted one and I ended up loving them too :roll: Not certain whether I will take one yet, but we will see!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

i wanna try and get a gopher snake or common boa


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

not a reptile, but i just got my GF to agree to a pair of blue poison dart frogs, just got lots of reading to do now.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

ill be getting a brazilian rainbow boa in the next week or 2.then im after a trio of leopard geckos,then a pair of dart frogs,lol also got my eye on a cobalt blue spider,,still cant decide on that for defo,ive got a spare small exo terra viv so i need to put something in that,,any one got some suggestions as what to put in it


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I should be getting my first corn in the next few weeks if i can decide on what kind i want :lol: And i may also get ma wee beardie a little friend cause he looks a bit lonely :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Not entirely certain.

Unless something comes up [ie see something you dont see everyday and wana grab it while i can] then itll be a green iguana, hopefully some time in January.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i would love a frilled dragon but don't think it's gonna happen as they all seem to be wc at the mo otherwise would love a basilisk or a water dragon or maybe more corns different morphs


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok well change of plan.. next lot for me are next week which are proven trio of mexi kings, female thayeri and looking after Pendlehogs FWC and hognose until end of next yearish.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Woohoo i've finally chose mine. Im getting a caramel corn next week, couldnt decide on that or a ghost, so getting the caramel first then ill probably get a ghost later on :lol:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

To be honest I would love a normal burmese, but thats a no no, due to space, I could house one but would have to cut down my collection by quite a lot.

In reality I would like a egg eater and maybe a rough green snake (probably will get them soon  ) I think I already have a good variety, but you always could do with one more. :lol: 

I do like the Bosc Monitor Lizard, but again its a space issue.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I would like either a Royal Python or a Corn next


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

NNY said:


> Ok well change of plan.. next lot for me are next week which are proven trio of mexi kings, female thayeri and looking after Pendlehogs FWC and hognose until end of next yearish.


Lucky f*cker...I want an FWC...:lol: Gorgeous snakes


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

As I said its not mine.. im just looking after it :lol: :lol: you'll see it on Thursday anyway.


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes I know its not yours but you still get to keep it for a while...Pfffft! And Thursday??? I thought it was Wednesday! Stop confusing me! You know I get confused easily!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

oh yeah wednesday :lol: :lol: getting my days mixed up now


----------



## Justin_P (Dec 14, 2006)

Next year hopefully getting a Emerald Tree Boa and a BRB.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

markhill said:


> not a reptile, but i just got my GF to agree to a pair of blue poison dart frogs, just got lots of reading to do now.


change of plan, i'm now getting 3-4 leos, feb/march next year.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I bought a 6 month old female BCI today :lol: and I am hoping for a Pair of Adult Candy Canes Corns in the next week. :wink:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

more boas next for me i think


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i want another bosc  definately next on my list and its my birthday in february.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well...got a leo on wednesday.
Its only little ,shop owner says its 3-4 months old but id be suprised if it wer more than a couple months.
He was sittin in the viv in the shop eating his skin from his back.... SOld us.  I asked trese if she wanted to get him and ofcourse she said yes so we have him in a very simple set up right now but hes doin ok and soon he'll have a nicer more permanent viv.

Still want an iggy mind.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

we just got two more leo's aswell. we must be crazy :lol:


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I am hunting for vipers.. Would really like to have a pair two of _Vipera nikolskii_


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Blazey said:


> we just got two more leo's aswell. we must be crazy :lol:


well its our first, its so tiny.
I think once u have one your alright to get more as yourve obviously got the care sorted. despite leos apparently being good starter reps i still think it applies.
If cash wasnt so sparse id really really like to drastically increase our collection and vastly improve our beardies viv aswell as getting all new flashy vivs for new and existing pets.
first point of call now though is new viv for savvy, the corns, and the leo.. so im hoping to get some form of 7x7x3 stack split into a good half dozen or maybe more vivs for that lot.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Either another corn or a bull, not sure yet but will be in the next month.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

got my eye on a western hognose and a amazon tree boa.havent really got the space unless i move things round.need to finish doing my house up and sell it for a bigger 1 so i can have a rep room


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i want a snow corn :razz: was my uncles snakes which got me into reps


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

its got to be beared dragons for me


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

A few more carpet pythons and i def want a Green Tree Python in the not to distant future????


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I want a bigger house... so I can get a black and white Argentine Tegu


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Not planning on getting any more...maybe a ghost corn snake and a couple more sand geckos but nothing different.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

more steno's and a blizard corn

Jay


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

well i got a male leo today and picking up 2 beardies on saturday then going to be some stenos i think.


----------

